# **HISE Video Tutorials**



## d.healey (May 27, 2019)

Hello,

If you're interested in creating your own VST instrument or FX plugins then HISE is a platform you should really consider using.

I've been planning on releasing a series of detailed video tutorials for working in HISE. I was originally going to do this in the same way I did for my Kontakt tutorials - record a bunch of classes and sell them through my website - but that format is quite restrictive and doesn't allow me to easily update the classes with fresh information.

So what I've decided to do is release one detailed video each month, covering some HISE/sampling related topic. These videos will eventually be released free of charge on YouTube so no-one will miss out.

If you would like early access to the videos (at least one month before they're released on YouTube) you can support me on Patreon for as little as $1 per month. If you're not familiar with Patreon it's a way to support content creators directly via a monthly subscription.

In addition to the main tutorials I'll be releasing shorter videos, audio files, SFZs, and other sampling related stuff that will be available at $5 and $10 tiers.

Here's my Patreon page - https://www.patreon.com/davidhealey

I've already added a few pieces of content for each tier. The first monthly tutorial is scheduled to be released on June 1st at 6PM BST.

Thank you.


----------



## Jaap (May 27, 2019)

Awesome David and became a Patron as you release so much great and useful content and that should be supported. I learned so much from your Kontakt course and already had my eye on HISE and good moment to get into it and looking forward to learn more from you!


----------



## d.healey (Jul 1, 2019)

July's video has now been made available to my patrons. It's a 1.5 hour introduction to HISE scripting. Here are the topics that I discuss:

Callbacks
Variables
Data types
Arrays
Object
Operators
If/logical operator
Ternary operator
Else if
Switch statement
For loop
For in loop
While loop
Functions


----------



## d.healey (Aug 1, 2019)

August's video will be available at 1pm UK time. It covers (almost) everything you ever wanted to know about creating tabbed/multi-page interfaces in HISE. https://www.patreon.com/davidhealey


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2019)

September's video - Git for HISE developers - is now live on Patreon.

And June's video (Scripting 101) is now available for free on YouTube


----------



## d.healey (Sep 4, 2019)

I was interviewed by Composing Gloves a few days ago. Enjoy!


----------



## d.healey (Oct 1, 2019)

October's video is now available to my Patreon supports. The much requested topic is paint routines/vector graphics. These are tools in HISE that allow you to design complete interactive GUIs without needing to use any external graphics files (although you can of course use both).


----------



## AllanH (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you for doing this. I've been thinking a bit about making an instrument or FX plugin, mostly for fun. HISE seems like a rather impressive project and a good place to start.


----------



## ManicMiner (Oct 2, 2019)

Thanks for doing these tutorials, much appreciated.
Is it still not possible to release commercially without express permission from the guy who heads up HISE development, or do you still have to email him and ask on a case-by-case basis?


----------



## AllanH (Oct 2, 2019)

I will try to reach out to the HISE team ask about commercial use. JUCE has a very clear and fair stated licensing policy, whereas Hise seems to require individual arrangement.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2019)

Sure you can release "commercially" without anyone's permission (I do). You only need a "commercial" license to release proprietary (closed source) products.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 2, 2019)

If I end up creating something of commercial value, I would just like to know possible licensing costs before I begin. It does affect which platform I choose for my initial prototypes.


----------



## ManicMiner (Oct 2, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Sure you can release "commercially" without anyone's permission (I do). You only need a "commercial" license to release proprietary (closed source) products.


Oh ok, I think I remember seeing a thread in the past about this before now you remind me. With HISE you can release commercially as long as you make freely available to the public the samples you used for anyone to use themselves.
I wonder though: it is possible [commercially] to make a _MIDI manipulation_ effect plugin with HISE, and is it possible to make an effects plugin (e.g. a saturator) with HISE?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2019)

Under the terms of the GNU GPL you are only required to provide source code and samples to the people you provide the compiled binary to, you don't have to make them publicly available.

MIDI manipulation isn't possible at the moment because HISE doesn't support MIDI out - but it's on Christoph's to do list. You should be able to make a saturator with the latest version.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 2, 2019)

New video is up on Patreon and here's September's video, now available on YouTube.



Many thanks to the mod who moved this to Tier 1


----------



## d.healey (Nov 4, 2019)

Quick tutorial, importing vectors into HISE


----------



## Fredeke (Dec 12, 2019)

d.healey said:


> If you're interested in creating your own VST instrument or FX plugins then HISE is a platform you should really consider using.


Do you mean to say that a project done in HISE could be distributed as a VST, even to users who don't have HISE installed on their computer ?


----------



## Jaap (Dec 12, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> Do you mean to say that a project done in HISE could be distributed as a VST, even to users who don't have HISE installed on their computer ?



Yes


----------



## d.healey (Dec 12, 2019)

Fredeke said:


> Do you mean to say that a project done in HISE could be distributed as a VST, even to users who don't have HISE installed on their computer ?


Correct. HISE is a development tool not a delivery format. You can export projects from it as a standalone application, VST FX, VSTi, AU, or AAX. AAX requires an Avid developer account and pace registration.


----------



## Fredeke (Dec 12, 2019)

JFK! What am I still doing with Kontakt ???
(People need to pay for the FULL version first just so they can then buy my instruments!)

Ok, after the current project, I'm done with K, and off to H.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 1, 2020)

In this video we'll look at a couple of methods for creating customised sliders in HISE. We'll achieve this using panels and paint routines!

Join my Patreon community for more content like this.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello,

Here's a video I shared on Patreon last year, showing how to add a clickable website link to your HISE instruments. This is a really good way to direct users to your website. This can be used not just for marketing but also to help users quickly find useful info online that relates to the plugin they are using.


----------



## Lindon (Apr 23, 2020)

If you are making anything in HISE - I strongly recommend you join Davids Patreon community - its full of must see stuff you wont get anywhere else.


----------



## d.healey (May 24, 2020)

Another HISE tutorial, this time looking at how slider pack widgets can be linked together.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 1, 2020)

In this video I'll show you my process for tweaking the HISE source code to add little bits of extra functionality.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 6, 2020)

For those of you in the [UK, EU, US] - you can now join my Patreon page to get access to more tutorials and pay in your own currency!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 17, 2020)

Patreon have just added the option to subscribe annually. If you're interested in joining then now's a good time, you'll also get a 16% discount (2 months free) with the annual subscription. - https://www.patreon.com/davidhealey


----------



## d.healey (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## d.healey (Nov 15, 2020)

This is a beginner friendly video looking at the HISE interface in general and how you can customize it to suit your workflow.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 5, 2020)

How to make a multi-channel mic mixer in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Dec 20, 2020)

Exploring a few techniques to trigger sequential and random round robin repetitions in HISE.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 2, 2021)

How to perform actions while a key is held down, and stop the action once the key is lifted.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 17, 2021)

In this video we'll look at two ways to convert characters to their number equivalents in Unicode and ASCII.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 30, 2021)

A quick and simple technique to find out if a number is odd or even.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 6, 2021)

How to skip through loops in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Feb 13, 2021)

In this video I'll show you a great way to generate a non-repeating pseudo random sequence without using loops.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 22, 2021)

In this video we'll look at 5 things you can do to speed up your HISE development workflow.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 6, 2021)

A drop in keyswitch script for changing articulations in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Mar 13, 2021)

Looking at some ways of using HISE's expansion pack feature to produce additional content for your plugins.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 27, 2021)

A few setups for creating tabbed or multi-page interfaces in HISE.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 10, 2021)

Fixing a common typo, the "if" semi-colon trap


----------



## d.healey (May 1, 2021)

Making use of knobs in HISE can be a little tricky for a newcomer. In this video we'll look at a few different things you can do with knobs. How you can link them to modulators, link them to each other, and make them work together.


----------



## d.healey (May 15, 2021)

How to make a unique custom keyboard in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Jun 19, 2021)

Quick tip, how to reserve arrays in HISE. This is mostly useful when assigning primitive values (integers, strings, etc.) to array elements inside real-time callbacks.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 26, 2021)

I've seen that lots of people starting out struggle with the concept of arrays and how to use them and make use of them with loops. This video aims to be a little beginner guide to arrays and loops.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 10, 2021)

This is a follow up video to the mute and solo buttons tutorial I made last year. This time we are using a technique courtesy of @Lindon from Channel Robot.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 24, 2021)

This is the first video in a series looking at the various timers in HISE and how to use them.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2021)

Making a progress bar using a panel and its built in timer.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 7, 2021)

Simple round robin


----------



## d.healey (Aug 28, 2021)

Making a basic sequencer (don't get your hopes up) in order to demonstrate how to use the on timer (synth timer) callback in HISE.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 30, 2021)

Not a tutorial but an example of some of the crazy things people make in HISE. This was done by a HISE forum member.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 4, 2021)

A quick video I made for a HISE forum member, demonstrating how you can change the structure of a HISE project by editing its XML. This is especially useful for bulk editing or making large changes quickly.


----------



## tabulius (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm definitely going to dive deep with these tutorials. I actually got some funding for research and development for my own sampling project, so many things to research and learn.

Are there any tutorials online for the legato transitions scripting?


----------



## d.healey (Sep 4, 2021)

tabulius said:


> Are there any tutorials online for the legato transitions scripting


Not for HISE, but there are for Kontakt and the principle is the same for both.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 4, 2021)

tabulius said:


> Are there any tutorials online for the legato transitions scripting?


I've put together a demo project in HISE - https://www.dropbox.com/s/tltbrjvxe3i4s0m/True%20Legato%20Demo.zip?dl=0 (https://www.dropbox.com/s/tltbrjvxe3i4s0m/True Legato Demo.zip?dl=0)

The real secret to "true" legato is in the recording and editing of the samples, the scripting is generally pretty easy and some of it can be done without scripting, using envelopes.

I made no effort at all with the samples in this demo so it sounds pretty phasy.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 25, 2021)

In this introduction to the HISE custom look and feel we'll explore how to style the appearance of toggle buttons.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 2, 2021)

I recently had a great conversation with Lindon Parker from Channel Robot. We discuss his career, education as a programmer, his work in Kontakt, and his move to HISE.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 16, 2021)

A few examples of styling buttons differently based on their text property.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 24, 2021)

I'll be live in 5. Subscribe, join the chat, ask questions.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 6, 2021)

This was a quick help guide I made for a HISE forum member giving an overview of the use of objects and braces in HISE script.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 20, 2021)

A tour of HISE's new script editor


----------



## d.healey (Dec 4, 2021)

Interview with Christoph Hart


----------



## d.healey (Dec 18, 2021)

In this video we'll look at a couple of ways to check if a knob is one of several specific values.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 25, 2021)

A quick tutorial demonstrating the use of the label's text style property that can be used to hide and reveal text such as passwords.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 8, 2022)

How to connect HISE with an external audio editor.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 22, 2022)

Vector knobs and sliders with "look and feel"


----------



## d.healey (Feb 5, 2022)

How to make custom tool tips


----------



## d.healey (Feb 19, 2022)

HISE How to use the File and Filesystem APIs


----------



## d.healey (Mar 5, 2022)

HISE version control with git


----------



## d.healey (Mar 19, 2022)

Downloading a file with HISE


----------



## d.healey (Apr 2, 2022)

How to get the area of a panel (or any other control)


----------



## d.healey (Apr 23, 2022)

How to compile HISE on Windows 2022


----------



## d.healey (May 7, 2022)

How to add values to the end of an array


----------



## d.healey (May 14, 2022)

How to clear an array


----------



## d.healey (May 28, 2022)

How to display a message to the user.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 4, 2022)

A beginner tutorial - Building a synth in HISE without any scripting


----------



## d.healey (Jun 11, 2022)

How to assign a custom mouse cursor icon to a panel in HISE.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 18, 2022)

How to customize the stock keyboard


----------



## d.healey (Jun 25, 2022)

How to extract a zip file in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Jul 9, 2022)

Creating a multi-file downloader with HISE


----------



## d.healey (Jul 16, 2022)

Increment and decrement


----------



## d.healey (Jul 23, 2022)

How to create 1000 sample maps in less than a second.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 30, 2022)

How to set opacity within a paint routine


----------



## d.healey (Aug 8, 2022)

Automated exporter script for MacOS


----------



## d.healey (Aug 20, 2022)

How to check if a variable has been defined


----------



## d.healey (Sep 12, 2022)

Drawing text on a panel


----------



## d.healey (Sep 24, 2022)

How to round decimal numbers for display


----------



## d.healey (Oct 15, 2022)

A deep dive into the HISE sampler workspace


----------



## d.healey (Oct 22, 2022)

How to make an XY pad in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Nov 12, 2022)

How to sort arrays in HISE


----------



## d.healey (Dec 26, 2022)

How to make a festive sleigh bell instrument


----------

